# Joule - feature request



## shyzabrau (Apr 8, 2017)

I submitted a feature request for the Joule. If anyone else has a Joule, I would like to ask you to request it as well.

Circulation without heat. Pretty simple, huh? I would like to have it for my ice bath after smoking sausage. Circulation would help to chill the sausage much faster.

It would also be great for rapid chilling of wine for those that enjoy the fruit of the vine...


----------

